# Lake Lorelei in Fayetteville



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on this lake at all. I fish everywhere around this area and realize my nephews Mom lives in this community and we never fish there! If he is going to continue to live there I would like for him to be able to catch some fish when he is on his own. I love taking him fishing and he loves going with me but I know he is afraid to venture out by himself and the couple times he has gone with a friend to this lake, he has gotten discouraged by not catching anything. I know some may want to PM me and that's ok, just wondering if anyone had any insight. My brother mentioned when he picks his boy up this weekend taking him fishing there at Lake Lorelei and I would love some info about what people have caught there, etc. I am not looking for secrets, just wondered if it is worth it. Thank you for any info given. It is greatly appreciated. Tight lines all.
Nick


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

LL is a gated community and if you don`t have a stiker on your car than you need a invitation and a guest pass the lake is bordered by homes and thats private. There are some public areas so you are limited to them because you can`t boat unless your a proporty owner. There are a lot of crappie and brim so you can keep a kid busy about anywhere on the lake.


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

i have heard that there are bass tourneys on the lake. never went to a weight in, so i don't know how the bass fishing is. they do stock walleye in the lake. caught two eyes last year, one 24inch and a 21 incher along with some small ones. yes the you do have to have a sticker to get in and a sticker to launch your boat. that reminds me to schedule a boat inspection to get my new one.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you for the info! If anyone else has any info please respond as well. I am going to tell the little guy to keep his confidence up because now I do know a little about the lake and there are fish to be caught. My brother is always picking up my nephew on the weekends so they usually wave him in and he has a guest pass. He has been doing this for a few years now. I go sometimes to get him and I always have to check in as well. He would be limited to the bank and so would we if we were with him. I am very intersested to see how he is going to do. I grew up in an area close to Batavia that had several ponds and a smaller lake on it and fished the heck out of these bodies of water. I would get skunked a lot my first couple years but as time passes one learns how to catch more fish just by trying different things and I hope he has the patience like I did because now I am hooked for life (no pun intended)! Thank you again for the info, greatly appreciated! Tight lines all.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Try the small ponds. They are fishable by land, and the fishing can be pretty darn good at the right time.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

When I was at Bass proshops about 3 weeks ago,they were feeding the fish in the giant aquarium,fella w/all patches etc...Pro I guess said."I put her in there" he was referring to the biggest fish in the tank .Wilma, I think they call her.Anyways she is 14lb LM bass came out of lake lorelei she was 10lbs when they put her in the tank.It was my understanding that they electroshocked the lake for a study when they got her.MY GF has a guest
pass might have to give it a shot


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow to start with the lake is good for fishing I lived there for years and its good fishing except for the skiers who think they own the place in the summer.. They respect no one, It has produce crappie up to 3 lbs and several bass around 7. There used to be a lot of christmas trees in the lake but the clean lake skiers burnt them when the lake was down for the winter, they always lower the lake about 6 to 8 ft in the winter and dump there grass carp out into our river..I believe thats illegal but they get away with it somehow ...politicians don twant waves...;
As far as the BIG BASS at Bass Pro Shops if someone told you that fish came from Lake Lorelie they are LYING that fish came from Florida shipped in by Bass Pro..Look at the fish when you are there next time It is marked in the tail area with a tracking chip..the musky in the tank is to by the way...
YOU CAN SEE IT.and it is a florida strain fish....cant always believe the guys on the tank. Especially if they got lots of patches and stuff you already know they are lying...and whats new.......


----------

